# Best spinning reels for distance.



## Bluebrute (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking to upgrade my trout fishing tackle and was looking for some reviews on rreels. 
I normally use light tackle 8lb test mono or fluro 1/8-1/4 oz jig heads with grubs or finesse lures with 7ft fast action rods and wanting to get more distance on the cast. Ive been using penn spinfisher forever but since they dont make one small enough for trout fishing anymore i go with the battles or battle 2. Ive seen all the hype on the shimano spool design and wondering if its worth the extra money or Quantum or Daiwa was better for distance. Any input helps. Thanks.**


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just food for thought- 
I'm no scientist, and not a pro fisherman... But my experience on casting distance goes beyond the reel. A good fishing rod, and the type, specific size and weight of the line you are using, as well as want you are casting and even the conditions you are casting in can affect the distance. 
So, hopefully without already having sounded like a fool (?), what are you looking into? Inshore fishing (from the sound of it), something along the lines of a 30-40 in a reel? I can't say the special spool designs have a big effect on casting distance. But I do believe you get what you pay for (more often than not). And I like good reel (Quantum Smoke, Shimano Sphereos, even the Penn Sargus was a pretty good reel). Also- I know that a good Rod WILL affect the cast (Type of blank used, guides, etc. Recently I've taken to the Falcon Coastal XG series). Then the line to use- I prefer a good quality braid. But each to his own.
Now, hopefully, you'll get more input on the subject from other (perhaps more experienced) persons on the subject- then get to the stores and look over some reels and rods. 
Having said it before- if you are in the OB area, go see Chris at Sams. I know he has some expertise to pass on on this subject and will have some tackle he can show you!
Good luck
Mike


----------



## Bluebrute (Dec 1, 2014)

I've tried all kinds of reel and rods and recently purchased 2 Falcon coastal xg and they do get really good distance. Im in the Foley area and fish bon secour mainly for trout. I did talk to a guy a Sam's can't remember his name. He said he liked the conflicts which im sure is a good reel but can't see the why it would cast further then the battle 2. My go to reels are still my 430ssg that i can cast easy 10-15 yds further but since their not made any more anytime I need parts I'm hunting on ebay which is another reason I was looking into getting new reels but I wanna get the distance like my old reels cause specs spook pretty easy.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

go to braid you can stick 10 12 or 15 and would still be smaller then the 8 imo. But really just make sure that you get a rod that does have super tiny eyes and a little bit of whip does not hurt. Does matter about reel really if your using spinning.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd recommend the Penn Conflict or the Shimano Symetre.

I don't know if one of the above members was talking to me or Mark at the store in regards to the Conflict, but one comparison I wouldn't make between the Conflict and the Battle is cast ability since the spools are pretty much the same. The reason I side with the Conflict is its lighter, smoother and I like the EVA knob better than the rubber grip on the battle. It's also a mean looking thing!

The Shimano Symetre doesn't really need much explanation. It's a series that has been around a long time and even with multiple modifications and series changes, I'd still consider it one of the best spinners in the 100.00ish range. It's always been a guide favorite and one of our best selling inshore reels.

Another one I'm going to throw out that is random as all get out considering the "normal" recommendations is the Pflueger Arbor. It's a squatty reel with a spool diameter reminiscent of the old U.S. Reels. I own four and use them for many applications with light line, surf and flats fishing being the main jobs due to long casting needs. They are buttery smooth, weigh nothing with a killer drag system and retail for around 80.00.

My .02


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i find the the actual cast is more important than one would think. A tumbling topwater will travel a significantly shorter distance than the one flying thru the air like a bullet. So ive found that a smoother turnaround will sail better= more distance...imo


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*I agree*



Fish Sticks said:


> go to braid you can stick 10 12 or 15 and would still be smaller then the 8 imo. But really just make sure that you get a rod that does have super tiny eyes and a little bit of whip does not hurt. Does matter about reel really if your using spinning.


You will have much better distance and you will not have to worry about changing the line ever again. I have braid that is 12 years old and still strong with no memory. My only issue is that I cannot use ceramic eyes. The eyes come loose. That is my downfall to braid on my spinning reel.


----------

